
Show HN: Operos – hyperscaler-grade infrastructure for everyone - dddchk
https://www.paxautoma.com/operos/
======
dddchk
Operos is a Linux-based operating system that brings hyperscaler-grade
infrastructure automation to organizations of all sizes: scheduled containers,
software defined networking, and converged storage automatically provisioned
on commodity x86 servers.

Today, at Pax Automa, we are excited to announce the first preview release of
Operos.

Please check it out and let us know what do you think.
[https://www.paxautoma.com/operos/](https://www.paxautoma.com/operos/)

